# can you decline bench press more than normal bench press??



## baggsy1436114680

hi guys i have introduced decline bench press into my chest routine and i can go heavier on this than regular bench press. I thought decline bench press was harder and did not expect to do as much as bench press nevermind more weight with good form aswell.

A question for decline bench press should i bring the bar down to the lower pecs which i have been doing?


----------



## 1Tonne

I think (if im wrong, im sure someone will correct) most people can go heavier on decline because it is a smaller range of movement.

I personally find it removes a lot of tension on my shoulders and rotator cuff area, increases the load directly on the pectoral muscle thus allowing me to push that little harder.

An yes, bring the bar down to just below the nipple line.


----------



## thetong6969

yeah i was surprised when i introduced it too i can go heavier where as the oh that trains only struggles due to blood rush to the head lol


----------



## Mark W H

there is a mechanical advantage in declines that results in the heavier lifts


----------



## EchoSupplements

Yeah you can go heavier but I personally find that flat and even incline give a better chest workout


----------



## Medermit

I personally prefer decline and incline pressing over flat bench.

Flat bench has always been a bit of a weird exercise for me, i just dont like it, not really sure why.


----------



## dtlv

You should find declines easier than flat as they give you better leverage.



Medermit said:


> I personally prefer decline and incline pressing over flat bench.
> 
> Flat bench has always been a bit of a weird exercise for me, i just dont like it, not really sure why.


Am the same, best chest building workouts for me are decline (or dips) and incline but no flat benching.


----------



## Medermit

Dtlv74 said:


> You should find declines easier than flat as they give you better leverage.
> 
> Am the same, best chest building workouts for me are decline (or dips) and incline but no flat benching.


Sounds good.

I do like dips, excellent exercise.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Medermit said:


> I personally prefer decline and incline pressing over flat bench.
> 
> Flat bench has always been a bit of a weird exercise for me, i just dont like it, not really sure why.


 Maybe your not doing it right?


----------



## Medermit

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maybe your not doing it right?


I'd like to think i know what i'm doing 

Just never feels comfortable for me, and i prefer declines, inclines and dips anyway.

Flat BB isn't essential.


----------



## Smitch

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maybe your not doing it right?


I keep my elbows tucked in, less leverage on the shoulders then.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Medermit said:


> I'd like to think i know what i'm doing
> 
> Just never feels comfortable for me, and i prefer declines, inclines and dips anyway.
> 
> Flat BB isn't essential.


 Some of the best bodybuilders in the world will tell you that flat bench is a staple in any bodybuilding routine. Same as deads, overhead press and squat.


----------



## tom0311

LunaticSamurai said:


> Some of the best bodybuilders in the world will tell you that flat bench is a staple in any bodybuilding routine. Same as deads, overhead press and squat.


AFAIK quite a lot of people stick to incline and decline, without touching flat. Shoulder issues etc. I used to find decline easier but nowadays I can push more on incline and flat. Don't know why.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

tom0311 said:


> AFAIK quite a lot of people stick to incline and decline, without touching flat. Shoulder issues etc. I used to find decline easier but nowadays I can push more on incline and flat. Don't know why.


 I don't do decline anymore due to getting clavical injuries.


----------



## Shoty

Surely doing all 3 variations of bench is important as it pushes the muscle in different ways?


----------



## tom0311

LunaticSamurai said:


> I don't do decline anymore due to getting clavical injuries.


I don't really like it either mate, rather do weighted dips. Just sayin', I know a few people who don't do flat press due to shoulder pain. Think there's a few on here too.


----------



## synthasize

the bar is engaging more of your pectoral muscles so should be able to lift more


----------



## tom0311

synthasize said:


> the bar is engaging more of your pectoral muscles so should be able to lift more


I did 2 sets of DB press with 55's the other day on a slight incline and got 5 reps each set, then I tried it on decline and really struggled. Not sure why, I used to do loads more on decline but barely got out 3. Just doesn't feel as comfortable IMO.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

tom0311 said:


> I don't really like it either mate, rather do weighted dips. Just sayin', I know a few people who don't do flat press due to shoulder pain. Think there's a few on here too.


 I have found that trying to push the weights up to soon gives me shoulder problems, might be my age who knows.

I would never stop doing flat bench, bar or dumbs.


----------



## tom0311

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have found that trying to push the weights up to soon gives me shoulder problems, might be my age who knows.
> 
> I would never stop doing flat bench, bar or dumbs.


Me neither, flat and incline press then weighted dips every other week or so is enough for me :thumb:


----------

